# Stumped and running out of time



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I have an adult 5" yellow lab that was getting bullied in my main tank. One day he started spitting out food. I immediately transferred him to a 15 gallon hostipal tank. He is NOT bloated. I started treating with metro. It has been a full week now and he is still spitting. He is active with good color not wasting away at all. He is starting to get a sligh sunken belly. 
Any other suggestions that may save him? I'm out of ideas. Usually the actions that I have taken thus far are always successful.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What dosage of metro are you using? What do the feces look like?


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm putting 1/4 teaspoon per day. Haven't seen feces since he went into hospital tank. Never had white stringy poop in main tank. Bacterial maybe?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The amount sounds good, but try 2X daily.

This is my bloat cure.
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... 40#p272716

If you think it is not bloat, I have no suggestions. My fish don't seem to get anything else.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> The amount sounds good, but try 2X daily.
> 
> This is my bloat cure.
> https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... 40#p272716
> ...


So still no luck with dry foods. I fed him some frozen brime shrimp and he actually ate them however slowly and with some difficulty but he did keep it down. I don't know what else to do. I added a tablespoon per gallon of aquarium salt just because I feel I should be trying something else.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Mudkicker1 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > The amount sounds good, but try 2X daily.
> ...


You could try a garlic supplement.

https://www.seachem.com/garlicguard.php


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Seeing that he is only eating frozen brine shrimp, I would like suggestions on how to medication the shrinp with Metro.
Any opinions?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would stop feeding and double the metro dosage.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> I would stop feeding and double the metro dosage.


I can't stop feeding because it's been several weeks if not an entire month now that he's hasn't eaten. Only started eating this week when I tried the shrimp. The Metro does not seem to be working its been almost two weeks of 1/4 teaspoon per 15g per day. He still looks really good but belly is definitely starting to sink.
I think perhaps my Metro is bad quality or expired. All fish meds have been banned in Canada since Jan 2019 so I can't even purchase a fresh batch. Is someone in the US willing to ship me some? I have PayPal.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone want to help a brother out?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Mudkicker1 said:


> Anyone want to help a brother out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


That sucks. I would but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be financially feasible coming from me way down where I am. Can you drive down and get some?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

This is from another forum (MFK) but you may want to try it out using Epsom Salt:

Now for the treatment ......

For a 3% solution of Magnesium sulphate, add 1 level tablespoon (15 grams) magnesium sulphate to 500 milliliters of distilled water. Stir, and it's good to go.

Use an eye dropper or pipette to add to pellet food (or any other food that will readily absorb it), and stop dripping water once the pellets become saturated. Use only enough water to saturate the food, with no excess water, so that the water soluble vitamins in the food remain intact. Feed twice a day, for 3-5 days. (I went with 5 days)

In extreme cases, the oral solution could be administered to a fish via a pipette.Just make sure to use a flexible tip so as not to damage the fishes esophagus when squirting the solution down the fishes throat. Only a small amount is required, but repeat daily until the fish is accepting pre-soaked pellets, and continue treatment for 5 days.

The link is Here. There was a LOT of discussion on using this method but the instructions are in the 1st post of the topic.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

UPDATE!: 
I got desperate and treated with Seachem Polyguard powder after no luck with Metro. He is beginning to have a ravenous appetite now and begging at the front for food. The problem is that I've been feeding him frozen brime shrimp for the last week and now he dosen't even go near the dry food. UGH!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Huh...some of the old faithful chemicals fishkeepers used in the past:

Active ingredients: sulfathiazole (36%), malachite green (1.9%), nitrofurantoin (0.14%), nitrofural (0.14%), quinacrine dihydrochloride (0.27%). Inactive ingredients: excipients (61%)


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Huh...some of the old faithful chemicals fishkeepers used in the past:
> 
> Active ingredients: sulfathiazole (36%), malachite green (1.9%), nitrofurantoin (0.14%), nitrofural (0.14%), quinacrine dihydrochloride (0.27%). Inactive ingredients: excipients (61%)


Whatever all that stuff is it has seemed to work! Not too much information on this product around, dosen't seem to be very popular but it's all my LFS had. I can't believe that his appetite is back to normal after so many weeks, it's quite unbelievable.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

